# Morgan Mare Conformation



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Beautiful! She has a lovely shoulder, short back, great long hip, nice legs. Her neck has a really pretty shape across the top, but her throatlatch looks a little thick.


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

She is darling! Definitely a Morgan, love her face.


----------



## Ebby (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank you!! Yes I definitely have to agree with the thickness in her throatlatch area. Because of that conformation she has difficulty getting her head into a frame, but we have slowly been working at it and she holds is very nicely where she can!

I would never force her to hold it where she wasn't physically capable!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

she is very cute with a nice shoulder and overal nice balance. 

her front legs are not as great. she is back at the knee, a touch tied in behind the knee, and her fetlocks are dropping a bit. this could be due to her hoof angles, which if you look at the angle of the coronet band, is a bit on the steep side. this can mean that her heels are too low. it would be good to see a good sideways photo of her feet, on flat concrete.


----------



## Ebby (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh in both pictures she had a bad farrier before I bought her and always took off to much heel. After I got her it took me a long time to correct it, my farrier is fantastic and has definitely fixed her feet now!! I'll take a photo of them on concrete one of these next couple of days for you to see the improvement!!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Very lovely. Could perhaps use more muscle in the hind end. Everything else is perfect!


----------



## Ebby (Sep 29, 2014)

Ah yes, like I said these pictures are older. I have been working on muscling her hind end more! Definitely looks better now! Slowly but surely we 're getting there haha I'll try to post some good more recent photos of her for you guys to see!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

A bit down hill and a bit over straight behind.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, she's lovely! /drool.

I know this is slightly OT, but what do you use her for?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Everything has been said. She appears a little unbalanced proportionally but I think it's the picture.

She's gorgeous!!

I had to smile, she has "unicorn fetlocks" like my Arab does!! (Dainty legs and fetlocks just like that!)


----------



## Ebby (Sep 29, 2014)

I do everything on her! We did a lot of hunter/jumpers this year, but next year I am planning to do rodeos with her (barrel racing, pole bending) This summer I also took her on a cattle drive and roped off of her.  She's amazing

She always grows hair on her fetlocks she looks so silly!! And she grows a beard in the winter!! Hahah she looks so ridiculous but I still love her


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Ebby said:


> IAnd she grows a beard in the winter!! Hahah she looks so ridiculous but I still love her


That's funny. It must be a Morgan thing cause my mare grows a beard and a thick layer of winter coat.


----------



## Ebby (Sep 29, 2014)

It must be! That is so cute! I'll have to get a photo of my mare's beard when it's all thick and grown in!


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

my Morgan gets the same beard and "unicorn" fetlocks ( i like that! lol ) 

Also, for her throat latch, you could try a sweat wrap. Elastic Neoprene thing that just wraps around the throat latch area, my guy has a thicker throat latch, it seemed to help a bit. (something the trainer, way back~ 1992, did)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Around here all the horses get beards  I do have one that changes species...elegant horse to yak!










My Morgan's fetlocks were a tad heavier (maybe some older bloodlines) but my Arab definitely has the unicorn look. Dainty legs and the long hair right at the back there. He's the only one I've seen quite like that til now  I usually keep it trimmed but it always reminds me of a unicorn (he would make a good unicorn lol)


----------

